# Scapulo-humeral sprain/dislocation, spontaneous resocketed on right shoulder



## Zephyor (Apr 21, 2017)

It happened, mates.
I got my shoulder fk-ed up in the basketball class at my university and now i am impaired in any form of worckout or martial art. Thats it! no more pushups or pullups for me havign my arm raised more than 135 degrees from the body puts my arm at risk of another painful episode. I am afraid i wont be able to practice any sport or martial art involving my arms anymore. I feel helpless and my confidence dramatically dropped. The 3 weeks the doctor wanted me to keep my arm tied up around my body in a dessault wrap has passed and i havent fully recovered... truth is that i only held the wrap for one day then gaved up on it but still... i held the arm at ease.
If any of you are qualified to any extent for giving me any advice id be grateful to hear.
Thank you for reading my whimpy post. I can't get a grip on myself currently but hopefully i will eventually
Best regards!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 21, 2017)

You'll need time to heal.  The time in the brace is to allow the body to essentially "reset" and get to the point where it can heal on it's own.  And by not using the wrap as directed, you may not have actually been keeping it in the proper alignment or allowing it to really rest.  

Try talking to the doc and physical therapists again, and realize that the healing process will take much longer than you think...  Figure on a year for full recovery from almost any significant injury like that.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 21, 2017)

So have you started training martial arts then? Because last time you were here you were looking for a place


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 21, 2017)

So you're saying that because you dislocated your shoulder once, you can NEVER participate in a physical activity in which you use your arm?  Seriously?

Unless you did some absurdly freakish thing, you need another opinion.  Or you misunderstood.  Or both.  See an orthopedist.  See a physical therapist, aka physio therapist in other parts of the world.

Working as an athletic trainer (sports medicine) at the NCAA Div 1 level for about 15 years, I've never heard of anyone being told they're done playing anything forever due to a dislocated shoulder.  I subluxed mine (shoulder went all the way out, then immediately went all the way back in) in 7th grade while wrestling.  I was back on the mat in 4 weeks (prematurely), and I haven't had a single issue with it since, being 40 years old now.

Not wearing the sling did set your recovery back.  Not in an unrepairable way by any means, but you'd have been better off.  There's some soft tissue that can get torn and stretched in the process, and having the sling on keeps everything in close proximity and keeps gravity from pulling on the joint.  Not the end of the world nor your career by any stretch of the imagination though.

Again, unless you did something completely out of the ordinary, you should be fine.  See a physical therapist so he/she can prescribe a therapeutic exercise regimen to get your shoulder strong and  stable enough to pick up where you left off.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 21, 2017)

I know a fair few people who have dislocated their shoulders including my instructor who did it so often he had to have an operation on both of them, he's fine. I watch a lot of pro cycling and you see dislocated shoulders happen when the riders come off their bikes, they are usually back competing in a relatively short time though I imagine they take and put into practice what they are told by their physiotherapists rather than think they know better after a day.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 22, 2017)

Had a classmate in college who'd suffered a bad dislocation in a wrestling match, and it could slip out periodically.  Was kind of wild in wrestling class to see him pop it back in...


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 22, 2017)

jks9199 said:


> Had a classmate in college who'd suffered a bad dislocation in a wrestling match, and it could slip out periodically.  Was kind of wild in wrestling class to see him pop it back in...



I have a Brownie who had meningitis when a few months old, she had to have a hand amputated and she has other issues which will need major surgery but the most disturbing for us is that her knees dislocate as well as her hips. The first time one of the other leaders came and told me the lass had hurt her leg while playing a game, so as first aider I felt over the front of her leg she said was hurting and couldn't find her kneecap, it was around the back of her leg. It was five minutes from the end of Brownies so dad was outside, we called him into the hall,he pulled her leg and popped the knee back in. I now know how to do it, the noise however is a bit ugh, it's like when you hold her arm when in circle, the bones in her arm grind together because there's no hand.

I will say she's the most amazing little girl with a wacky sense of humour, she was with her family in a restaurant not long ago, her and her sister were playing in the children's corner when a little boy asked where her hand was, her reply 'daddy chopped it off and flushed it down the toilet!!!' cue boy screaming then his parents screaming and Brownie's parents horrified. Spare a prayer for them though please, dad is in the army and in Iraq for six months. She misses her dad terribly.


----------

